# Maxima headlights?



## krnballer0889 (Oct 2, 2005)

Hey... I drive a 1997 Nissan Maxima... Today I left my headlights on in the morning... and I had no clue... So my battery died and I hadda jump it... Embarassing... But there was no way I could've done that... And I found out, when my headlights are on, and i open my door... No sound is made or anything... Don't all cars have a sound that tells u ur headlights are on when u open ur door??? Please help maxima owners.... If there is a sound... How do I fix it... thanks a lot!


----------



## rbg1 (Oct 11, 2005)

The absolute best fix is to teach yourself to always look back at your vehicle after you have parked it. Take 15 steps and look back. It's a good habit to adopt, but very hard to adopt.


----------



## 02MaxUpgrade (Jul 19, 2005)

My 2002 definitely has a sound when lights are left on.


----------



## oceaneyes_Max03 (Oct 24, 2005)

rbg1 said:


> The absolute best fix is to teach yourself to always look back at your vehicle after you have parked it. Take 15 steps and look back. It's a good habit to adopt, but very hard to adopt.


Thats so true. I do it all the time, just because i like to look at her one more time before i leave it. But it definatly helps you remember something if u forgot it. Good habit to get into!!!!


----------

